

Ask HN: Please review my project, Done.io - kylebragger

Done.io (http://done.io) is yet another task manager (it was previously called pat.io and was reviewed here ~1 year ago). Since then it's gotten a full API, a way better UI and name, and some needed functionality.<p>It introduces the idea of "shifts", items that you need to do but don't want to worry about right now. I find it works very well as an adjunct to other, more full-featured systems, as my "stuff I really need to worry about right now" list.<p>Enjoy, and thanks.
======
gridspy
Hotlink: <http://done.io>

You don't even sell me on your product before you attempt to get me to sign
up.

How about

\- a features page (ala <http://gridspy.co.nz>)

\- a public demo todo list (perhaps anyone can make public todo lists)

\- the ability to create a list using only cookies and no sign up

Suffice to say I didn't sign up. Do you really need my email?

------
hamgav
Your site is missing a "Take a tour" page. You need to at least include some
screenshots of the product or a video. Also, how is your product different
from other task managers like Remember The Milk?

